# 24Hour Amnesty Would You Break The Law?



## hollydolly (Jan 25, 2015)

Supposing there was no law for 24 hours, no arrests and  no convictions for any law which was broken during a period of 24 hours.

Would you do something which is against the law knowing you won't face any type of punishment for it...large or small...and if so what would you do?

Would you get your own back on someone..would you rob a bank?...or would you simply do some minor infraction like go fishing in a no fishing zone?

Be honest would you take the opportunity to do something that is usually illegal ?


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 25, 2015)

Bet I would speed!


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 25, 2015)

No. Law is what we carry within us, not something that we are afraid of.



> "Rather, this is the covenant that I'll make with the house of Israel after those days," declares the LORD. "I'll put my Law within them and will write it on their hearts. I'll be their God and they will be my people.
> Jeremiah 31:33



If any law is against the conscience, then defy it without amnesty. Amnesty shouldn't make any difference.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 25, 2015)

LOL VJ...who needs a 24 hour amnesty for that one...?? I know it's naughty and I never speed through urban areas but on the motorway..errrm..hands up to that..!!


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 25, 2015)

Well lots people DW...don't break the law because they fear the punishment more than their wish to obey the wishes of the lawmakers...however this is just a lighthearted thread..so no-one is encouraging anyone to go out and break a law..


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 25, 2015)

I wouldn't leave my house during that 24 hrs.   Imagine how dangerous it would be?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 25, 2015)

LOL I think you may be right QS


----------



## oldman (Jan 25, 2015)

Speeding? I plead guilty. I take it easy through the small towns and such, but on the interstates, I try for Mach 1.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 25, 2015)

Sometimes silly questions demand serious answers.

However, it is an interesting idea to explore what society would be if laws did not exist.
People do sometimes find themselves in such situations. I'm reminded of the wreck of the Batavia off the coast of Western Australia.
It didn't end well.

http://www.foxsportspulse.com/assoc...D=298141&&news_task=DETAIL&articleID=25729008

By the way, this thread is in the _Current News and Hot topics _so any and all responses must be anticipated.


----------



## ronaldj (Jan 25, 2015)

if there was amnesty it wouldn't be braking the law, but I know a few I would like to murder....just kidding, I would go with not leaving the house, "danger Will Robinson danger"


----------



## Josiah (Jan 25, 2015)

The last thing I would do is speed.  I can't think of any law I'm particularly anxious to break. Yes atheists can be moral and willingly comply with the laws of the state.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 25, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Sometimes silly questions demand serious answers.
> 
> However, it is an interesting idea to explore what society would be if laws did not exist.
> People do sometimes find themselves in such situations. I'm reminded of the wreck of the Batavia off the coast of Western Australia.
> ...



Absolutely but just to be pedantic for a moment this section is also for ''discussion''.. but as you say all replies are welcome


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 25, 2015)

I still would have to live with myself..It would bother me until I die and beyond!!


----------



## Pappy (Jan 25, 2015)

Interesting. I don't think I would do anything different. Have got this far without breaking any serious laws, so will stay as is.


----------



## flowerchild (Jan 25, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I wouldn't leave my house during that 24 hrs.   Imagine how dangerous it would be?


I'm with you on that one QS.
Would I speed thru all the traffic lights to get to work, you betcha, but ever so cautiously as to not get broadsided by another who's doing the same.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 25, 2015)

I would sit down on the steps of the local police station with a giant bong and a pound of great weed and just thoroughly enjoy myself.


----------



## rt3 (Jan 25, 2015)

Supposition is good for a laugh. Do you think it would be possible to re-establish law and order? "Ok everybody times up back to work , breaks over". Between the high body count, and personal property damage, it would take a long time to get back to "normal".


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 25, 2015)

Nope, wouldn't do a thing to break the law! I have no problems with laws, so wouldn't even get it a thought about breaking any. 

Yes, gotta *LOVE* "law abiding citizens"!!


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 25, 2015)

Didn't see the movie but that is the premise of The Purge. 

Looks like anarchy.


----------



## jujube (Jan 25, 2015)

Doctor to patient: "I'm sorry to have to tell you this, but you have contracted rabies.  It's 100% fatal and you have about 24 hours to live."

Patient:  "I understand.  Thanks for doing what you could.  May I have a pen and a piece of paper?"

Doctor:  "Certainly, but there's a good lawyer in the office next door if you want to write a will."

Patient:  "Oh, I already have a will.  I just want to make a list of people I want to bite."


----------



## LadyElaine (Jan 25, 2015)

I would park in no parking zones if it was convenient for me and go through lights safely. I do agree with staying home, though. Someone may be hunting for you!


----------



## oakapple (Jan 25, 2015)

Gave this some thought, and couldn't come up with anything that I would do Holly , however, this is me at this moment in time, when I was younger, well, I don't know what the answer would have been!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 25, 2015)

I saw The Purge, good movie, I'd stay home locked and loaded to defend myself if needed.  Wouldn't really get any thrills myself breaking the laws, I don't want to kill people or destroy their property.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 25, 2015)

LadyElaine said:


> I would park in no parking zones if it was convenient for me and go through lights safely.



I think we can look forward to seeing you on the FBI's _Most Wanted_ poster soon ...


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 25, 2015)

rt3 said:


> Supposition is good for a laugh. Do you think it would be possible to re-establish law and order? "Ok everybody times up back to work , breaks over". Between the high body count, and personal property damage, it would take a long time to get back to "normal".



I used to pose a question to my advanced students: "what would you do if law and order were to suddenly disappear?"

I posed the question more from a survivalist viewpoint rather than an opportunistic one, and the majority of them replied in kind. Only a few said they would raid jewelery stores, banks, etc. None wanted to kill anyone (thankfully, otherwise I wouldn't want them in my class). 

But we all agreed with the cyclic nature of humanity. Once the laws (and the fear of punishment) disappeared there would be chaos for while, granted, but eventually the will of the majority would once again take hold and new "laws" would be drafted and enforced.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 25, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> I would sit down on the steps of the local police station with a giant bong and a pound of great weed and just thoroughly enjoy myself.



one for all or all for one.


----------



## darroll (Jan 25, 2015)

No body would notice.
They don't pay any attention to rules anyway.


----------



## Debby (Jan 25, 2015)

Nope.  I wouldn't break the law and I won't watch that awful movie, 'The Purge'.  Just like I'd never buy any 'stuff' in a bar.   Wouldn't want a hurt done to me, won't do it to someone else.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 25, 2015)

I have never seen the movie, and what is ''stuff in a bar''?


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 25, 2015)

I have never broken any law (other than minor traffic infractions) and 24 hours of immunity from prosecution would only mean I would stay inside and safe (I am armed at home) for those 24 hours.


----------



## Debby (Jan 25, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> I have never seen the movie, and what is ''stuff in a bar''?




The Purge was/is a movie where for one night the laws are null and void and everyone can go out and commit crime.  In the trailers you could see good folks hiding behind barricaded doors and really awful people roaming the streets and hurting and harming at will.

When I and my husband were young it wasn't unusual to be sitting in a bar and somebody would come in and cruise the tables looking to unload a 'turntable' or set of speakers that he had, or maybe a radio or, well basically whatever he or someone else had probably stolen the night before. Do you know, my mom's place got burglarized twice and it's an awful thing to walk in and survey the destruction.  Anyway, that's the 'stuff' I was referring to.

I always found it a little bizarre how some people I knew back then would be all PO'd about being robbed but then were all thrilled when they scored on some new piece of stereo equipment.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 25, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> I have never seen the movie, and what is ''stuff in a bar''?



From a Google search for "stuff in a bar" ...


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 25, 2015)

I know the literal sense of the words PHIL..lol...I wondered in what context Debby was using it, so thanks for the explanation debby. Yes we call it knock off' ..or stuff that's ''fallen off the back of a lorry '' and is being sold cheaply and bought knowing that it's been 'knocked off' from someone, or some company.

I too have had my house burgled, and it's the most horrendous shock when it happens and tbh you never feel safe again in your home, even many years later. It's never ever the same.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 25, 2015)

Well, there IS one thing; it involves my mother-in law, but it doesn't have anything to do with love or sex.

I just hope the cops have enough chalk.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 25, 2015)

I'd probably stay at home, too.  Probably my worst lawbreaking escapades were buying beer underage back in the early 60s.  Nobody cared about that as much then as they do now, at least not here.  If you looked like you might possibly be 21, no problem.  I always got elected to buy the beer because I looked more like I might possibly be 21 than anybody else in my group.

Horrors!!


----------



## Debby (Jan 25, 2015)

Was it nice to be needed Butterfly?


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 27, 2015)

Yup.


----------

